# How I've been



## SkyWarrior (Apr 8, 2013)

I haven't been on BYH for a bit because life has been busy.  It's both good and bad.  The business is a handful, the goats need milking a lot, I've got to make cheese to preserve it all, and now my DH is self-employed with me.

It's good because I need his help to run the business.  It's bad because money is stupidly tight.  But it'll be okay because business picked up for a few months.  Still, I wish running a business wasn't that crazy.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 9, 2013)

My husband used to be self employed.  I can only encourage you and say that things will get better and things will get worse.  (how's that for encouragement  )  Seriously, if you and your husband are now working together, that is a blessing in itself.  You will most likely have some really hard days and then you will have some really amazing days when you look at each other and say, "How amazing is this!?" 

Praying that your business picks up and steadys to a managable flow for you!


----------



## Cricket (Apr 9, 2013)

And that's why I went to milking cows!    Think I would have enjoyed business (in my case) co-owner ship if it hadn't been a retail store.  I HATED when money was tight and you still had to spend money on inventory.

Good luck--at least you're home with your critters and people!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 9, 2013)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> My husband used to be self employed.  I can only encourage you and say that things will get better and things will get worse.  (how's that for encouragement  )  Seriously, if you and your husband are now working together, that is a blessing in itself.  You will most likely have some really hard days and then you will have some really amazing days when you look at each other and say, "How amazing is this!?"
> 
> Praying that your business picks up and steadys to a managable flow for you!


He used to do the self-employment thing before 9-11, but the industry he worked in took a nose dive and he had to go work for someone else.  Now, he's working for me, which is cool.  I've been self-employed full time since 2001, but the economy made it difficult these last several years along with a switch to fiction writing, hence the business as a publisher.  This is our second year coming up and we're swamped with work and actually have several books that are bestsellers, but the low spots sort of hurt a lot.  Still, having 40 books in the queue is good for business.


----------

